# Revision of Michigan Threatened and Endangered Species List



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
May 28, 2008

Contacts: Todd Hogrefe 517-373-1263 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

DNR Seeks Public Input on Revision of Michigan Threatened and Endangered Species List

The Department of Natural Resources is requesting public input on proposed changes to the Michigan Threatened and Endangered Species List. In June, four public hearings will be held across Michigan to discuss the proposed changes. Individuals can also submit written comments via e-mail or U.S. mail.

Michigan Public Act 451 Part 365 requires periodic review of the states Threatened and Endangered Species List. Similar to previous reviews, the DNR convened seven technical advisory committees to review the list and recommend changes. The committees consisted of university researchers, Michigan Natural Features Inventory biologists, agency staff and other species experts. Each committee offered recommendations on a particular species group, such as mollusks, insects, fishes, amphibians, reptiles, birds, mammals and plants. 

Of particular interest may be the proposed removal of the bald eagle and the gray wolf from the list. Both species have exceeded population recovery goals and were removed from the federal list of threatened and endangered wildlife in 2007, but they are currently classified as threatened under Michigan regulations. 

Copies of the proposed changes to the list (SOAHR 2007-007 NR) may be accessed from the State Office of Administrative Hearings and Rules Web site at http://www.michigan.gov/orr. Printed copies may also be obtained by contacting: Regulatory Affairs Officer, Office of Legal Services, Michigan Department of Natural Resources, PO Box 30028, Lansing, MI 48909, Telephone: 517-241-2328, FAX: 517-373-8063, or [email protected]. 

Public hearing locations and dates are as follows:

Tuesday, June 10: Grayling, Ramada Grayling Conference Center, 2650 I-75 Business Loop;

Wednesday, June 11: Lansing, Michigan Library and Historical Center; 702 W. Kalamazoo St.;

Monday, June 16: Newberry, Comfort Inn, 13954 State Hwy M-28;

Tuesday, June 17: Houghton, Michigan Technological University, 1400
Townsend Dr.;

At each location, an informational session will begin at 7 p.m. Eastern and the formal public hearing will begin at 7:30 p.m. All interested persons are invited to attend and present their views. It is requested that all statements be submitted in writing for the hearing record. 

Persons with disabilities needing accommodations for effective participation in the meeting should contact Alice Stimpson at 517-335-3453, or [email protected], at least seven days prior to the meeting date to request mobility, visual, hearing or other assistance. 


Written comments may be submitted to the DNR via email to [email protected] or via hard copy to Endangered Species Coordinator, DNR Wildlife, P.O. Box 30444, Lansing, MI 48909-7944. To be considered during the list-revision process, written comments or e-mails must be received by 5 p.m. on July 10, 2008. 

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## USST164 (May 6, 2008)

I missed the news release that the DNR was going to forgo the sound scientific management and now do it by public emotion. I wonder will the saber tooth tiger and the woolly mammoth make this list.

I can hardly wait for when the armchair biologists get a chance at the microphone.


----------



## Dick Kleinhardt (May 18, 2008)

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.
​That statement is making me want to be sick!  The hard working-law abiding citzens of this State who pay their wages should be put on that list! Soon they will all be wards of the STATE!:SHOCKED:


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

USST164 said:


> I missed the news release that the DNR was going to forgo the sound scientific management and now do it by public emotion. I wonder will the saber tooth tiger and the woolly mammoth make this list. I can hardly wait for when the armchair biologists get a chance at the microphone.


It is open to the public so USST can go to the microphone and submit his saber tooth tiger and the woolly mammoth. The DNR enjoys humor. :lol:


----------



## USST164 (May 6, 2008)

Glad to hear that the DNR has a sense of humor . But what they did to the snowmobilers , bicyclists and horseback riders of all ages in the Pigeon River State Forest , by forcing them out into traffic means they don't have a sense of decency or common sense.:yikes:


----------



## Chappy (May 18, 2008)

DNR ...not state..own's 13,000 acres in cheyboygan county alone..yeah those boy's are protecting something alright...
70,000 cord of timber to be cut...for bio fuel's
yep...protecting...their pay-check plus what ever other lil sweetheart deal comes along.


----------



## Chappy (May 18, 2008)

I got a bird I'd like them to circle ride around!


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Endangered in Michigan no more?
Revivals of eagle, wolf lead state to seek removal from the list

They're back. The regal bald eagle and the often-feared gray wolf, both once on a near-certain collision course with extinction in Michigan, have staged such stunning comebacks that the state wants to remove them from its endangered and threatened species list -- possibly by summer's end.

"It's a tremendous success story to take species on the brink of extinction in Michigan -- and practically all of the United States -- and bring them all the way to recovery. It's a great story to tell," said Todd Hogrefe, endangered species coordinator for the state Department of Natural Resources. 

"It's the way the Endangered Species Act was supposed to work: You face a clear cut threat and you address it."

http://detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080611/METRO/806110373/1408/LOCAL


----------

